# Visitenkarten: Berufe Doppelt



## Fantibär (14. April 2005)

Ich hab das Problem dass bei mir alles doppelt angezeigt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...ad&charid=29728

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## Neil (14. April 2005)

na, das stinkt ja nach schwarzarbeit...


----------



## B3N (14. April 2005)

Hast wohl mehrmals hintereinander deine Daten abgeglichen..dabei kann unter Umständen sowas passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach wieder normal Daten abgleichen  und das Problem verschwindet bald wieder von alleine^^

Ansonsten...gilt das was Neil sagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fantibär (14. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hast wohl mehrmals hintereinander deine Daten abgeglichen..dabei kann unter Umständen sowas passieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie mehrmals hinternander?

Ich hab halt mein WoW gestartet, gespielt, ausgeloggt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## B3N (14. April 2005)

Fantibär schrieb:
			
		

> wie mehrmals hinternander?
> 
> Ich hab halt mein WoW gestartet, gespielt, ausgeloggt. Mehr nicht.
> [post="86432"][/post]​




Das Regelt sich spätestens mit dem nächsten Abgleich wieder...das Problem tritt hin und  wieder auf...bekannt is es bereits. :>


----------



## Fantibär (14. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das Regelt sich spätestens mit dem nächsten Abgleich wieder...das Problem tritt hin und  wieder auf...bekannt is es bereits. :>
> [post="86445"][/post]​



OK. Danke einstweilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schöni (16. April 2005)

Hy! Erstmals respekt vor allen die an BLASC beteiligt sind! Ist ein Hammer proggi!
NUr mein Problem ist, das bei meinen Visitenkarten nichts angezeigt wird, und dass sich blasc nicht automatischn nach beenden von WoW aktualisiert - muss immer manuell aktualisieren...
Und wegen den Visitenkarten: Habe schon versuch WoW neu zu starten, beenden und danch BLASC zu aktualisieren, aktualisiert ist es aber die Vk bleibt trotzdem leer...
Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte?
Mfg Schöni

[edit]: Hab das Problem mit Visitenkarte gelöst indem ich bei meinen Namen statt Schöni Sch%f6ni geschrieben habe!
würde jetzt nur gerne wissen, was es mit der nicht funktionierenden autom. Aktualisierung auf sich hat...


----------



## Quark (16. April 2005)

dumme frage ^^
wo kann ich so ein sieg bild bei euch erstellen steht ja black-legion.info dort finde dort aber nix ^^

mfg


----------



## B3N (20. April 2005)

Quark schrieb:
			
		

> dumme frage ^^
> wo kann ich so ein sieg bild bei euch erstellen steht ja black-legion.info dort finde dort aber nix ^^
> 
> mfg
> [post="86626"][/post]​




Du musst dir BLASC (www.blasc.de) installieren, damit deine Spielfigur bei uns im Herold erscheint, dann findest du im Herold bei deiner Spielfigur einen entsprechenden Link welcher dir eine Auswahl an verschiedenen Visitenkarten bietet.


----------

